# Tuilip Apartments



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Our company are putting us up in the Tuilip serviced apartments for the 1st month whilst we find our own accomodation

Any feedback on what they are like?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

关于网站预定改进的建议 apparently though someone else did say お得です

Read for yourself here - Tulip Hotel Apartments Reviews and Photos, Dubai, United Arab Emirates - TripAdvisor







Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Our company are putting us up in the Tuilip serviced apartments for the 1st month whilst we find our own accomodation
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> 关于网站预定改进的建议 apparently though someone else did say お得です
> 
> Read for yourself here - Tulip Hotel Apartments Reviews and Photos, Dubai, United Arab Emirates - TripAdvisor


Had already seen the reviews on Trip Advisor, was looking for some of your local knowlege

Ive stayed in hotels where the reviews were poor, but we found the place to be fine, so dont really like to go off these


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Had already seen the reviews on Trip Advisor, was looking for some of your local knowlege
> 
> Ive stayed in hotels where the reviews were poor, but we found the place to be fine, so dont really like to go off these


Can't give feedback about Tulip Dubai, but the Sharjah branch was good. A friend of mine stayed a month, and i even visited him for 2 days. The building is little old but good. Apartment was good & clean. 
Staff is a little slow to understand what you want but they are polite & friendly. Also like others hotels, apart from the desk personnel who speak english, it is hard to find someone who communicate well... but it is the case all over the region here


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Had already seen the reviews on Trip Advisor, was looking for some of your local knowlege


Sorry mate, I'm just bored.

Tulip Apts are in Bur Dubai, where there are hundreds of serviced apartments, hotel apartments etc. A lot of them catering for blokes like yourself. Some are filthy, some are fine, a mate gets put in them constantly as he is forever hopping back and forth on short contracts.

On the upside there are a few decent pubs in the area even if your digs aren't all that.


----------

